# Is jolly jumper bad for spine?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

I read that some people, especially physiotherapist think jolly jumper is bad. It's not good for spine because baby bounces on the toes. So we shouldn't put the baby in it more than 10 min at a time. What are your opinions?
My baby loves it.


----------



## mamaginabean (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora* 
I read that some people, especially physiotherapist think jolly jumper is bad. It's not good for spine because baby bounces on the toes. So we shouldn't put the baby in it more than 10 min at a time. What are your opinions?
My baby loves it.

Everything in moderation


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

My chiropractor husband will nt allow anything of the sort in our home. It's bad for spinal development as it puts all of baby's weight right on the crotch.

Plus, there's a lot of accidents and emergency room visits resulting from that sort of toy.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We don't use it nor a Baby Bjorn, but we do have an exersaucer, but waited until she was old enough that her feet reached the floor firmly so the would bear the brunt of her weight, rather than the base of her spine. And even then, we use it in moderation. My DH and I both have back issues and the last thing I want to do is give my baby a bad start in that sense.

Maybe try getting one of those swings where baby sits in it? If her weight it on her bottom, not her spine, then it's okay.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I think, if you limit his time in it, he will be fine. How much his his spine going to develop in ten minutes?


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtosimon* 
I think, if you limit his time in it, he will be fine. How much his his spine going to develop in ten minutes?

I respectfully diasagree. It's not that it will hinder spinal development -- it's that it can cause injury to the spine, because baby's spine IS still developing, and the base isn't strong enough to bear the full weight of baby's body -- nor is it meant to.

And it is my understanding there is no way of knowing how quickly the damage could occur. And it's not just the sitting in that position with weight on the spinal base, it's the jumping motion can lend itself to even more damage. Does that make sense? I feel like I'm not explaining myself very well here. Hopefully some other mama can give a clearer explanation.









I guess the bottom line for me is I'm a fan of some things in moderation, but risking back problems for life isn't one I'm willing to mess around with. (And FWIW, I've also heard of those things causing damage to little boy's scrotum area, so if my child were a boy, I'd be even less inclined to consider using something like that.)

That's just me though. I understand other mamas may not share my concern (just like some other mamas think it's okay to feed solids before 6 months or whatever). It's a personal decision, but one I definitely would say no to.


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
My chiropractor husband will nt allow anything of the sort in our home. It's bad for spinal development as it puts all of baby's weight right on the crotch.









: I'm married to a chiropractor, too







:


----------



## IselaCB (Feb 27, 2006)

If these things can cause spinal injury, can wearing my boy in the moby wrap with his feet hanging down also cause injury? He really is not a fan of the froggy position so I started letting him hang is feet, then I thought it seemed like a very similar position to what he would be if in the Bjorn. Thoughts?


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

My ds is going on 7 mo and he has a Johnny Jump Up as did his daddy back in the day when there were no regulations on these things. I am fan of moderation, ds dosent spend anymore time in the contraption than he wants to. So I figure that if he is uncomfortable he will tell me, same goes for his walker, he fusses and he gets taken out or not put in at all. There are times when I really need him to be in his walker like when I am cooking or baking our family bread and I need him to be not so confined but not crawling around getting into everything. Yes we sling but he is the baby that hates to be still so if I sling him on my back while cooking he gets totally ticked off cause I am not moving enough. he dosent spend nearly as much time in his contraptions as in his sling of for that matter on his own exploring.

I havent read anything about spinal development on these things, and dh turned out all right, he actually hurt his back a few years ago due to work (he slings and inspects luggage all day) nothing could have prevented that but the lack of the activity. And Ds has been eating solids since about 4 mo when he threw a fit about me eating a banana, so we give him solids on no regular schedual just when he wants them. And thats how most things go, only time he dosent get his way is in the car seat because its the law and thats about the only reason.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IselaCB* 
If these things can cause spinal injury, can wearing my boy in the moby wrap with his feet hanging down also cause injury? He really is not a fan of the froggy position so I started letting him hang is feet, then I thought it seemed like a very similar position to what he would be if in the Bjorn. Thoughts?

If he's sitting cross-legged with his legs within the wrap then he's fine. And froggy style with his legs free can work too, if his legs are up enough that his weight is on his bottom. If his legs are literally dangling DOWN with the wrap holding him so his weight is on his crotch area/spinal base, then it could, IMO, be an issue. Try pulling his legs up a bit so he's sitting down or back farther in the wrap? Or is it possible to spread the wrap so it's wider in his crotch area to give him more seat coverage? (I don't have a Moby so I'm not sure how it works. Other mamas who do can be more helpful, I'm sure.







)

The way I remember to do it is put baby on my side hip for a second first -- the way her legs are there is the way they should be if I'm carrying her in front of me in the mei tai -- as I sadi, I don't have a Moby, but I have a FreeHand that is pliable enough so I can carry her in front of me, facing out, with her legs still up enough so she's seated on her bottom.


----------



## BonanzaJellybean (Jun 1, 2006)

This is what our doc (ND) says:

http://www.snfm.net/articles_more.php?id=5_0_3_0_M


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

Totally not worth it for me....

I have chronic back problems, and I don't want to do anything that could even POSSIBLY cause back problems for my son. I didn't like the idea of jumpers, and my chiropractor confirmed my suspicions.

I never needed anything other than a very basic bouncy seat and the floor to entertain him. I know not all babies are so content and independent, I'm very lucky!

Still, even if I had to resort to something to keep him occupied, I would use an Exersaucer before I used a jumper.


----------



## KayCSmommy (Jan 9, 2007)

My son is 7 mo old and my Grandma bought him a Jump a roo for Christmas. He loves it. He now bounces everywhere like he is in the thing. When I asked His doctor if they where ok to use. She just told me not to leave him in it for long periods of time. That walkers and what not spred out their hips and other problems. So I never leave him it for too long, I also had a Johnney Jumper as a kid, my sister and my niece. I never had any back problems till I had my son. My sister never had any till she was in a car accident. As far as we know my niece doesnt either.


----------



## allcat11 (Sep 7, 2006)

I have been struggling with this one myself. We got the kind that looks like an exersaucer but it's a jumper so it is stationary on the floor. Our DD is only 4 months old but was always wanting to jump in our laps, so when the grandparents got it for christmas we tried it out and she loves, loves, loves it. She has been a very fussy baby and this is the first thing we have tried that we can put her down for a few minutes and she's totally happy, and I mean laughing and smiling the whole time! But I had my questions too. Could she hurt her toes, what about her spine, her legs, her arms, etc. Our ped just said as long as her head control is ok and watch for her to get tired. Granted she's no spinal expert, but I'm will to go with it for short periods of time because she really enjoys it.


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

I think I'm going to get rid of my exersaucer and jolly jumper. I've noticed that my dd wobbles in the exersaucer and I thought it couldn't be good for her spine. Thanks everyone. I wish I had known earlier. Nobody told me!!
What about baby trekker? Is it also bad? We usually wearer her on the front. If so, what is a good baby carrier?


----------



## daffyduck (Jan 9, 2006)

I myself am a chiropractor. Please do remember that if baby is incurring spinal trauma to the spine, he/she will usually not 'feel' it right away. When people realize they have a back problem it is due to years of repetitive 'non-acute' trauma occured over time. So chances are that a baby that endures spinal stress as a baby will not complain of back pain - children rarely due - they will often suffer other visceral problems (i.e. digestion problems, enuresis...) as the spinal stress will manifest itself as a nervous system problem. Only when that child becomes older (teenager or much later) will any type of spinal misalignment/trauma will manifest itself as 'back pain'.

So I agree with he pp that mention that it not the duration of time but rather the resulting effects on the spine that are a concern. Also, let me add that your pediatrician is more specialized in non-back related medical issues and only know how to prescribe medication or send patients for surgery for any type of back problem. It is not something they spend a lot of time studying. So their intention is good but is based on limited knowledge.


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I have one more question to ask.
Should I get rid of my jolly jumper and exersaucer? Or should I hang on to them : will they be useful when she gets older? She's now 6 month old.


----------



## karre (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora* 
Thanks everyone for the replies. I have one more question to ask.
Should I get rid of my jolly jumper and exersaucer? Or should I hang on to them : will they be useful when she gets older? She's now 6 month old.

I've never used those with my child but just because i never had the oppurtunity. Once your babe pulls up and cruises along the couch, I think it would be ok for you to use them on occasion (not more than 3 times a week, not more than 20 minutes) when you really need to get something done or need a break. I know my mom put me in a johhny jump up and i've never had any back problems. Lots and lots of parents use them. I'm not saying that means they can't be harmful in one way or another but that in small doses it probably won't be too harmful.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Don't have one, don't want one, wouldn't use it if we did. I think they're bad in general (both for the spine and the risk for accidents).


----------



## gogogaga (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I don't allow chiropractors into my house, they cause cerebral vascular accidents while doing spinal manipulations. As far as Jolly Jumpers go, I spent a lot of time in one as an infant as all of my mother's photos will prove. I went on to become a National Team skier then bicycle racer, now at 40 I'm probably the healthiest I've been my whole life. No back pain, no aches, nothing. But maybe that's due to lack of chiropractor visits.


----------



## waywornwanderer (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha! @gogogaga! Prepare to get flamed. (That said, my D.O. husband and I tend to agree with your summation...)


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought it was supposed to be bad for the hips, not the spine? Hip dysplasia, I wanna say? But that's if you use them too much? I think what I heard was 10 minutes at a time was okay. You just don't want to overdo it. That said, we don't have one. My son just wanders around on the kitchen floor, or before he could crawl, he would sit and play with a toy. Before that, tummy time on a blanket while I did whatever I had to do. Being able to move around and react to objects in their environment is best for their cognitive development. There is only one way they can go in that thing....(well, two)...up or down. That said, sometimes mama needs a break. So do what's best for you. I am actually thinking about getting something like a jumperoo for when we have babysitters here, so they can run to the bathroom if they need to. I am okay handling/watching my son, but I worry about newbies. You can also look into those baby gates, and make a circle out of it on the floor.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

Also, with the exersaucer things, you don't want their feet flat on the floor (someone mentioned that on page 1). You want them to only touch with....it's either the toes or the balls of the feet? Its bad for the ankles, etc, to support that kind of weight before they are ready. Also, don't push them to stand or walk until they are ready, same reason.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

Feet flat on the floor, before they can support their own weight, is bad....will impact development of ankles, etc.


----------

